# D N I Shootout Pre-registration Is Now Open!



## WarrenD (Aug 23, 2007)

That's right folks, as promised, pre-registration is now OPEN. Click HERE to go directly to the site. You may use PayPal or Credit Card to pay.

You can save $5.00 off of your Tech Pass fee by pre-registering. In addition, you have the option of having you and your car listed as a pre-registered attendee on the "LATEST NEWS" page.

PLEASE NOTE: We are going to have 96 competition spots available this year. These will be filled on a first come, first served basis. It is HIGHLY recommended that you pre-register to guarantee your spot. Once the 96 competitive spots are filled, competition ladders will be closed to new entries and you will only be able to test & tune before, between and after the competition rounds. This limit does NOT affect the number of test & tune only attendees.

Remember, we are opening up the competition to ALL Datsun, Nissan & Infiniti vehicles, from bone stock to highly modified. If you're not going to be in a Datsun, Nissan or Infiniti vehicle, you're still more than welcome to join us, but will only be allowed to run Test & Tune or Exhibition class. 

Exhibition class will be open for anyone who can run the quarter mile in less than 10 seconds flat (9.99 and below) and may be limited to 1/8 mile passes based on track conditions (keeping it safe).

This is the first time that we've offered any type of pre-registration or discounts. If things go well, we'll be able to continue offering them in the future for our event.

So, click on the link above and let's get this show rolling...there are less than 90 days till the event!

Thanks,

Warren & the rest of the DNI Staff


----------



## WarrenD (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a quick note, pre-registration for this event is currently scheduled to close on March 1st. Time is getting short to get your name in for a competitive racing spot.

Pre-registration is NOT required, but it would be greatly appreciated if you know that you're going to be attending. Pre-registration helps us pay for things like trophies and other expenses related to putting the event together. It also helps us to get the database together and orgranize the competitive racers so we'll know who is coming and in what class they'll be running. We're all volunteers, so the more time we have to do things, the better.

NO money is kept by the event coordinators, it is all given back to the attendees in one form or another, either through trophies, competition payouts or cash awards for different things like best in show, most highly modified car, etc.

So think about it and if you're sure you're coming, please think about pre-registering. It'll also save you $5.00 off of your tech pass, which you'll be required to buy should you decide to do more than just spectate. 

As a courtesy, here's a direct link to the Pre-Registration Page.

Thanks,

Warren & the rest of the DNI Shootout staff


----------



## WarrenD (Aug 23, 2007)

*It's getting closer!!!*

Countdown to the DNI Shootout

15 Days till the event, hope you're getting all of your I's dotted and T's crossed.
2 days left to pre-register and save $5.00 on your tech pass.
1 day left to get the $10 discount on your hotel room.

The above is just a friendly reminder for those who wish to save a few dollars.

Don't estimate the attendance by how few people have pre-registered, there has been ALOT of interest in this event on a bunch of websites. 

We're expecting a really good turnout. Hope to see you there.

Warren


----------

